# P229 Help Question.



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

I was hijacking someone else's post with a question thought better start a new one and ask.

I just got last night a p229
but I am unsure what kind.

Only markings other then p229 are 
Right below the barrel its says

EXETER NH FRAME P229 MADE IN GERMANY 
Its a 40 call and black here is a pic
of it.
PS you cant see but has night sights on it as well.

Trying find out more on it to learn some safety and use on it.
Knowing what it is will help.
Thank You


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, your post was entitled "P229 help question", but even after reading your post twice, I found no question. 

Which begs the question: what is your question? Or more specifically -- what specifically do you want to know?


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

What model is it I guess I should say, looks like there are a host of P229's.

I have never owned a Sig firearm so unsure how they give a model to it?
Hate to sound dumb, lol ask me about rifles and I'm there about Sig Sauer no clue
And is why I said "HELP" lol

Is it a EXETER NH which I am gathering by your response that my answer is in this ?
If so what is a EXETER NH and what makes it that over any other P229.

Expertise needed in this as I stress I know nothing about these guys
and well would prefer not to shoot my foot off discovering what it was? LOL

Thanks:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Judging by the lack or rails abd other dehorning, I'm sticking with my assessment from the other thread that it's a SAS model. 

Exeter, NH is where Sigarms is located. Odds are parts of your gun were made in NH and parts were made in Germany.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Cybertoad said:


> What model is it I guess I should say, looks like there are a host of P229's.
> 
> I have never owned a Sig firearm so unsure how they give a model to it?
> Hate to sound dumb, lol ask me about rifles and I'm there about Sig Sauer no clue
> ...


Well to start with Exeter NH (New Hampshire) is the town of Sig USA where everything but the frame is made.

It looks like a plain jane P229. Don't get me wrong - It's still a Sig and a sweet handgun. Check out *SIG SAUER* website.

If it were a DAK model it would not have a decocking lever and if it were an SAS Elite etc it would have the engraved SIG SAUER Custom Shop logo on the slide.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Judging by the lack or rails abd other dehorning, I'm sticking with my assessment from the other thread that it's a SAS model.
> 
> Exeter, NH is where Sigarms is located. Odds are parts of your gun were made in NH and parts were made in Germany.


I was kinda leaning that way too Todd but doesn't the SAS have that engraved on the slide?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It does NOT look like an SAS, they are much more rounded off/dehorned. Looks like a standard P229 set up with an older non-railed German made frame assembled in the US at Exeter, NH. NONE of the .40's are purebred Germans, the caliber doesn't "do it" for them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Growler67 said:


> It does NOT look like an SAS, they are much more rounded off/dehorned. Looks like a standard P229 set up with an older non-railed German made frame assembled in the US at Exeter, NH. NONE of the .40's are purebred Germans, the caliber doesn't "do it" for them.


True. Now that I look at mine (which is the SAS) and look more closely at the picture, there is a definite difference, especially by the front sight. I jumped the gun (pun intended) with the no rail and the rounded trigger guard and stand corrected.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I was kinda leaning that way too Todd but doesn't the SAS have that engraved on the slide?


Yeah it does. I'm wrong. :smt009


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok well thanks everyone I appreciate it. 
I love it all the same.
I will have to learn more about the basic p229 then what ever that is LOL

Thanks.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*+1 basic run of the mill P229 NON rail

defiantly not an SAS *


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> Yeah it does. I'm wrong. :smt009


It's probably from all the excitement of moving back to FLA!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> It's probably from all the excitement of moving back to FLA!


It's not happening yet. We still need to sell our house first. And the way the market it, it could be a while.


----------



## Cybertoad (Jul 11, 2009)

I appreciate everyones help.
I needed a clearer answers so I asked Sig Sauer themselves and gave my serial number
I knew that would give them an idea of when what and where.
I know you guys know allot but some of the action on the gun didnt match up and rather debate in a new group lol . Usually your the newbie and hard to get ppl to listen when you ask stuff. Just how groups run but thats cool. I wont always be a newbie here.

Anyways.
The factory Model is E29-40-BSS Black Nitron 
With/ night sites, and its a DAK model. ( even though its not marked as such)
My Gun was Manufactured in 1995 

Its in new mint condition so thats pretty lucky, they are looking into the gun a tad 
more details should be provided at a later time.

Anyways I wrote them last week and got the answer this morning from the horses mouth.
Look like you guys were almost dead on about it.

Appreciate it. Well now I know.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Cybertoad said:


> I appreciate everyones help.
> I needed a clearer answers so I asked Sig Sauer themselves and gave my serial number
> I knew that would give them an idea of when what and where.
> I know you guys know allot but some of the action on the gun didnt match up and rather debate in a new group lol . Usually your the newbie and hard to get ppl to listen when you ask stuff. Just how groups run but thats cool. I wont always be a newbie here.
> ...


No problem - It's kinda like that real real old TV show "What's my Secret"

Great info except for one thing - That is not a DAK trigger because the DAK was introduced without a decocker as that yours has (I know because I have one) - Maybe they meant DAO? That I could believe.

Well in any case enjoy!


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> No problem - It's kinda like that real real old TV show "What's my Secret"
> 
> Great info except for one thing - That is not a DAK trigger because the DAK was introduced without a decocker as that yours has (I know because I have one) - Maybe they meant DAO? That I could believe.
> 
> Well in any case enjoy!


+1...DAKs do not have a decocker and the hammer would not visible. I haven't seen any DAO (double action only) with a decocker and standard hammer. That's not to say they don't exist...just that I've yet to see one. If the SIG rep verified that the serial number matches a DAK model, then the previous owner(s) must have converted it to a standard DA/SA model.

Based on the image provided, it looks to be a P229 DA/SA.


----------

